# Obama's Economic Advisor - No White Male Construction Workers



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

This certainly shouldn't surprise anyone, but outrageous nonetheless;

http://sweetness-light.com/archive/reich-no-white-male-construction-workers


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Unfriggin real!!!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

My mind has officially been boggled.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

You would think this would be a mainstream story Delta... but good luck googling it. BURIED.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Huh!?!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Some of the blog responses made me chuckle:


> Colonel1961
> January 22, 2009 at 1:30 pm
> 'Our' tax money? Typical white person. Claiming it to be 'our' money&#8230; Tsk. Tsk.
> Hi-ho, hi-ho, it's off to Re-Education Camp you go&#8230;
> ...


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Did you really expect anything less?? Welcome to the next 4 years+


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm incredulous!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Its just begining. I would love to say I am surprised, outraged yes, surprised no. I love how its ok for them to discriminate against whites openly and nothing is said. I am going to send that video to everyone I know as 5-0 said they will bury it.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Now hopefuly those unions who have supported the Democrats for years will wake up and realize they have screwed themselves. I wonder if on top of tearing the Bill of Rights into shreads and the rest of the Constitution into there private joke they are trying to start a race war on top of it all.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Please don't lynch me for this one BUT, (fra trembles in fear) the quality of this video is bad, the words do not go with the mouth movements, are we sure this is reliable?

OK I will take my beating from the board now! :$


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

fra444 said:


> Please don't lynch me for this one BUT, (fra trembles in fear) the quality of this video is bad, the words do not go with the mouth movements, are we sure this is reliable?
> 
> OK I will take my beating from the board now! :$


 No beatings from here, only thing worse then the libs is a doctered video that can come back to bite us conservatives.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I noticed that earlier too. I wanted to share the video because it really pissed me off, but the fact that the words don't match the mouth movements bothered me too much. There are times no words are being said and the mouth continues moving. 
The words being said are wrong in so many ways, but if it's doctored thats even worse. I won't support that.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

So when I get laid off from my Police job, I can't get a construction job?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Please don't lynch me for this one BUT, (fra trembles in fear) the quality of this video is bad, the words do not go with the mouth movements, are we sure this is reliable?OK I will take my beating from the board now!


Well Fra baby, when in doubt, go right to the horses mouth...
Or in Reich's case, the horses ass.....
C-Span II Go to 28:15 in the video....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive tried to find the unedited version of that, I do believe its real but was "cut up" so they could add comments.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Koz!!!

What a load of shit said by some of the biggest bags of wind I have ever seen or heard speak in my life!


----------



## wallymc8 (Mar 3, 2007)

did he think at all before saying that??? We dont want the jobs to go to highly skilled professionals???? can you imagine telling the citizens of your city that you dont want your police and fire jobs to go to highly skilled professionals. this is a great start....


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you Koz. That's it alright. They did cut it up, as you can see at @28:50ish, but he does in fact say it.
Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

It's pretty much the same thing he wrote on his blog:

http://robertreich.blogspot.com/2009/01/stimulus-how-to-create-jobs-without.html

Maybe Robert Reich is looking to steal the much-coveted "Nutty Professor" title from Ted Kaczynski? :sh:


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I have sent this to all of my Obama loving friends and family. Maybe soon they'll start to see that they screwed up big time.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I have sent this to all of my Obama loving friends and family. Maybe soon they'll start to see that they screwed up big time.


 I think you would have better luck trying to convert a Furyan.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

So can I expect an unqualified doctor to treat me for my injuries when I'm crushed under a shoddily built bridge?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Sheeple At The Throne*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> I have sent this to all of my Obama loving friends and family. Maybe soon they'll start to see that they screwed up big time.


I sent it to (among others) my loony sister-in-law (at her McMansion in Sudbury) and got a very nasty reply that she didn't want me to send her anymore "partisan" e-mails.

If the positions of the person I supported for President of the United States upset me that much, I'd personally want MORE information about it, not less.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I haven't even dared to ask what my lib friends think about this because of the fuss it caused when I said Obama displayed a tendency for poor judgement by associating with Bill Ayers and would pack his cabinet with people who lack character. 

Aw hell, I'm sending the link.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I sent it to (among others) my loony sister-in-law (at her McMansion in Sudbury) and got a very nasty reply that she didn't want me to send her anymore "partisan" e-mails.
> 
> If the positions of the person I supported for President of the United States upset me that much, I'd personally want MORE information about it, not less.


My relatives who worship the religon known as liberalizm,(Not many thank god), Become hostile and flustered when facts are introduced into any argument regarding what liberals have done to this country and the world. It is the exact opposite as to what is given to them when they read a paper or watch network "news",(Read brainwashing).They have no facts to counter with, only feelings. They try to use from there sources but here again the facts get in the way of liberalizm.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I sent it to (among others) my loony sister-in-law (at her McMansion in Sudbury) and got a very nasty reply that she didn't want me to send her anymore "partisan" e-mails.





8MORE said:


> My relatives who worship the religon known as liberalizm,(Not many thank god), Become hostile and flustered when facts are introduced into any argument regarding what liberals have done to this country and the world.


:dito:

My entire family (extra-nuclear, but not that my in laws are much saner) are from Cambridge and Somerville.
You can do the math on what political discussions devolve to at Thanksgiving supper.
The one thing about my kin though, the facts have absolutely nothing to do with the argument.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Every Lib I have ever spoken to does not care about facts. If you prove they are wrong they just bring up something that Bush did and how evil he was.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

My girlfriends parents are the same way. A regurgitation of the news and them saying that Obama is a democrat and is for the working people (an outdated argument that ended with JFK). BS!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I keep getting, "Well, I never heard you complain about Bush, you think everything Bush did was OK." 1) it's not the case and 2) not agreeing w/Obama does not = 100% agreement w/Bush. I want to send them all baskets of apples and moonrocks.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow I just played that for someone who told me that they saw nothing wrong with that. I just heard what I wanted to.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Welcome to the age of the great welfare experiment, if you want a preveiw please do an overveiw of France and Britan from the 1950s till now and you will see where we are going.

For those on this sight who do not approve of Sheriffs working the streets, how about blue helmeted UN troops in American cities and towns? BS? During Katrina some very liberal members of Congress suggested just that. "After all, they said we have our troops in their countries why not have theirs in ours."


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

BB-59 said:


> "After all, they said we have our troops in their countries why not have theirs in ours."


Because our citizens are armed, and wouldn't stand for it. I'll take a fellow American citizen with an AR-15 over a Nigerian soldier, any day of the week.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

BB-59;362710 "After all said:


> Oh ya that would end well.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Well this thread settles it, im going to get that pigment augmentation that Robert Downey Jr got in Tropic Thunder.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

This book is about a white man that took pigment altering drugs. He was doing an experiment to see what it was like to live as a blackman in the deep south in the fifties or sixties:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

The endorsement at the bottom says: "No one can read it without suffering"... Sounds like a WINNER!!! lol


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wasn't this done before with college scholarships?










"Soul Man" -C. Thomas Howell I think he jumped the shark with this one.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> "Soul Man"


Another candidate for worst movie ever...Howell started out good The Outsiders, The Hitcher...what the hell happened.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Because our citizens are armed, and wouldn't stand for it. I'll take a fellow American citizen with an AR-15 over a Nigerian soldier, any day of the week.


Hence the all out war on the second amedment.


----------

